# pen kit cross reference.



## paintspill (Sep 28, 2012)

i have noticed on more occasions than i care to think about, how many different names there are for the same kit from different suppliers, especially when you cross the border. the kits i use in canada are the same as many used by my southern neighbors and those over the pond or over the rainbow for that matter. 
i was wondering if anyone has compiled a list of the kits and there counter parts. i was thinking of doing this but don't know nearly enough of the kits and figured someone may have already done this. i guess one option would be to post a kit and have others fill in the name their's was bought under. any thoughts?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 28, 2012)

It would be very DIFFICULT to keep it accurate.

Taking just the sierra, as an example:  It is named sierra and sold by Berea, but there is a sierra sold by Rizheng, they are NOT the same.  BUT the Berea sierra IS sold as the Woodcraft Wall Street II.  Of course there are a couple sources in Australia for the same style pen, from a different manufacturer.  I don't know WHAT their name is for it.  And Smitty sells a similar pen (not identical, but very similar) under several names depending on the ornamentation.

Which leads to the question is the Sierra Elegant Beauty really a sierra?  Or an Elegant Beauty?  Which tube sizes does it have?  

Get the idea?


----------



## paintspill (Sep 28, 2012)

ouch,, my head hurts


----------



## avbill (Sep 28, 2012)

I would search for the kit you like the best and then continue to buy the kit from the same supplier.  That why you will not get a variety of different fitting kits.  As Ed said there are many Sierra kits and there is just a slit difference between them. 

I personal buy from Extoicblanks  b/c they carry Berea kits for the Sierra.


----------



## paintspill (Sep 28, 2012)

yeah its not so much that but if someone sees a kit they like on the iap and looks for it they won't find it by that name. i'm not trying to change the world, i was just thinking out loud.


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 28, 2012)

Marc,
When we go down that path, some members say it is advertising or endorsing a supplier when you say where you got the "kit".

I agree with the point you are suggesting---helps to know WHOSE sierra if you like it and want to make one JUST LIKE it.

Currently, the "rules" allow you to say where you got it.  From that information you can USUALLY deduce where it was made (this is NOT universally true, though).


----------



## paintspill (Sep 28, 2012)

well one day when i have so much time on my hands that i don't know what to do with it, i will compile a list and create a link so people will have to choice to visit it. as soon as i'm done with my job, and my house, and my to do list, and my kids, 
so i wouldn't hold your breath. lol


----------



## Wayne (Sep 28, 2012)

Marc, this may not be what you are looking for but take a look.


----------



## navycop (Sep 28, 2012)

Never mind...Someone already mentioned the library...


----------



## LarryDNJR (Sep 28, 2012)

One of these days I'm going to sit down and rename all my kits to other names.  I've seen a few people do that before.  It kind of appeals to me.


----------



## Smitty37 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Hmmmm*

This comes up often - Using the Sierra as an example.  Berea Hardwoods claims the exclusive right to that name.  PSI offers a kit that when assembled looks identical but is internally different, they call that one Gatsby and claim exclusive right to that name.  Rizheng sells both versions under the same names, but since they are located in China neither PSI nor Berea can do anything much about it.

I sell a kit that looks very similar to both but rather than pick a fight with my USA competitors I sell it under my own name.


----------

